
After 500k Apps Built, Bizness Apps Launches Apex, a White-Label App Builder - kevindeasis
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/23/after-500000-apps-built-bizness-apps-launches-apex-a-new-white-label-app-builder/
======
kaolinite
This article reads as if it were copied straight out of an email from a PR
rep.

~~~
huac
As do the comments at bottom (first 3 'wow omg' comments are from people with
direct relation to the company)

------
mkj
500k is supposedly 5% of the itunes store. That's 10 million apps, madness!
There must be hundreds of thousands with approx 30 installs...

~~~
arielm
That has to be wrong.

This blog post is a bit old but shows around 1.25mm apps on the iOS App Store
at the beginning of 2015.

[http://blog.appfigures.com/app-stores-growth-accelerates-
in-...](http://blog.appfigures.com/app-stores-growth-accelerates-in-2014/)

I also think 500k apps is either a heavily padded number or has an extra 0...
I doubt one company accounts for more than 33% of apps.

------
bruceb
Are there some higher profile examples of apps that have been built using
white label builders like this?

------
kfk
and yet no one could come up with a decent ms access replacement, which is
still the go-to tool businesses use to build custom apps if they need
something quick and easy to train employees on

~~~
jasoncrawford
Check out Fieldbook, we were #2 on HN about a week ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10752570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10752570)

------
cledet
Oracle has a similar product with the same name. This might be an issue.

~~~
thorin
Oracle apex is great too. Well worth checking out if you already have an
oracle licence.
[https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https...](https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://apex.oracle.com/en/&ved=0ahUKEwif6ejYj_fJAhWB1RoKHSbCCdwQFggbMAA&usg=AFQjCNF1_v5XbM94NMfE1e1m72LJpgIS5Q&sig2=c0aZxuc8LVmJCUzPQ_iasg)

You can create beautiful crud apps or rest endpoints for your entities in
minutes

